# Schwinn Fastback Rear Hub



## Big Moe (Mar 10, 2016)

Which would be the correct hub for a coaster brake fastback. A red stripe or a knurled hub. Thanks Big Moe


----------



## mcmfw2 (Mar 10, 2016)

Depends on the year of the bike.   69's were knurled with a red band.


----------



## rusty63 (Mar 10, 2016)

mcmfw2 said:


> Depends on the year of the bike.   69's were knurled with a red band.




Sonofabi+ch - I just had one of those red band knurled hubs last month, off an early '70 Stardust coaster. Never seen one before now. Thanks Mark!


----------

